# Canadian Xtrail and Apple Ipod



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried to do this? Infact has anyone tried to do this in any new model nissan. I am planning on getting an Xtrail and would love to find out if I am able to wire my ipod easily - or will I have to go the old wired tape route???

Any help would be helpful - Thanks


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

You may want to purchase one of the wireless transmitters for mp3 players and other portable audio items. It will let you play the iPod thru an FM station. I have one for my mp3 player and it works just fine. Mine hooks up to my mp3 player with one wire. I purchased it at Radio Shack.
Cheers.


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

I got mine at Future Shop and it works great - just usually keep the radio tuned to 88.7 and no probs. I plug it into the outlet in front of the driver.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*iPod Issue*

This would be my very 1st post in this Forum and yes, I am still puzzled as to how to hook up my iPod to my new 2006 XTrail Bonavista Edition. I bouth it b/c it's a Japanesse hardware and got a good deal but once I started it driving I am finding quite a few nuissances. 

Can some of you share how have you hook up yours portable MP3s? I don't want to change the crappy radio that comes with it b/c of the warranty, although I have a nice Pioner deck set aside. Not sure if it will void it. This edition doesn't even have a cigarette lighter, dang it!

Any reply would be appreciated. Thanks.

XTrailer / Ontario


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

xtrailer said:


> This would be my very 1st post in this Forum and yes, I am still puzzled as to how to hook up my iPod to my new 2006 XTrail Bonavista Edition. I bouth it b/c it's a Japanesse hardware and got a good deal but once I started it driving I am finding quite a few nuissances.
> 
> Can some of you share how have you hook up yours portable MP3s? I don't want to change the crappy radio that comes with it b/c of the warranty, although I have a nice Pioner deck set aside. Not sure if it will void it. This edition doesn't even have a cigarette lighter, dang it!
> 
> ...


I was never able to properly solve this problem. And I wasn't at all happy with the FM xmitter solution. Bad sound in general (but it worked) . 
In the end I just put in a new radio with AUX input. Now that works great.
Mitch


----------

